# Installer via Booot Camp Windows 7 sous El CApitan



## furiet (2 Mars 2018)

Bonjour à tous
J'utilise un MBP de début 2009, limité à El Capitan.
Je viens d'essayer Virtualbox, mais il ne se lance pas.
J'ai téléchargé les logiciels de support Windows pour Mac, une image ISO de Windows 7.
Il me manque le logiciel pour PC d'installation de Windows 7 : où l'obtenir gratuitement, quitte à faire périodiquement des réinstallations ? Une image disque avec montage de volume suffit-elle ou faut-il en disposer sur un "vrai" disque dur ?


----------



## r e m y (2 Mars 2018)

furiet a dit:


> Il me manque le logiciel pour PC d'installation de Windows 7 : où l'obtenir gratuitement, quitte à faire périodiquement des réinstallations ?


Je ne comprends pas bien... l'image disque ISO c'est bien ça, non?


----------



## furiet (2 Mars 2018)

Bonjour remy
Je me suis posé la question...
Je pense que c'est l'image du logiciel de Windows 7, mais pas l'image du logiciel PC d'installation de Windows 7..
D'ailleurs, si je monte cette image disque, Assistant BootCamp me dit qu'il ne truve as le disque d'installation..


----------



## r e m y (2 Mars 2018)

furiet a dit:


> Bonjour remy
> Je me suis posé la question...
> Je pense que c'est l'image du logiciel de Windows 7, mais pas l'image du logiciel PC d'installation de Windows 7..
> D'ailleurs, si je monte cette image disque, Assistant BootCamp me dit qu'il ne truve as le disque d'installation..



Si le fichier ISO est un fichier officiel téléchargé directement sur le site de Microsoft, c'est bien l'image du DVD d'installation de Windows. 

Par contre, si les Mac récents savent utiliser directement cette image ISO, les Mac plus anciens , notamment ceux disposant d'un lecteur de DVD, ont besoin d'un DVD physique. Il faut donc commencer par graver cette image ISO sur un DVD


----------



## furiet (2 Mars 2018)

Le fichier image disque se nomme "fr_windows_7_aio_with_sp1_x64_dvd_u.iso" nn téléchargé depuis un site non  Microsoft.
Mon MBP 17" dispose d'un lecteur de CD/DVD, mais qui ne marche plus,mais j'ai un lecteur externe qui fonctionne et des DVDs vierges.
suite au prochain message


----------



## furiet (2 Mars 2018)

Sur un site de Microsoft, 
https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows7
pour téléhcharger une image disque de Windows 7, il me faut une clé qu je n'ai pas.


----------



## r e m y (2 Mars 2018)

Ah ben c'est sûr!
A la différence de macOS, Windows n'est pas encore gratuit...

D'ailleurs même si tu réussis à l'installer à partir de l'image ISO en ta possession, il te faudra l'enregistrer en saisissant une clé de licence valide, faute de quoi il finira par se bloquer complètement au bout de quelques jours en t'affichant un beau message indiquant que tu utilises une copie non légitime.


----------



## furiet (2 Mars 2018)

C'est bien ce que j'avais imaginé.
Cela dit, je n'ai pas vraiment un besin vital ou urgent de disposer de Windows 7, j'ai tenté cette manip Boot Camp par curiosité et parce que j'envisageai d'aider quelqu'un nul en informatique qui cherche une aide, aide que je fais par ailleurs depuis plusieurs années sur Mac.


----------



## moderno31 (3 Mars 2018)

Pitié, finissons avec Boot Camp et des forum interminables
VMWare Fusion fonctionne très bien et en parfaite fusion avec le mac.


----------



## r e m y (3 Mars 2018)

moderno31 a dit:


> Pitié, finissons avec Boot Camp et des forum interminables
> VMWare Fusion fonctionne très bien et en parfaite fusion avec le mac.



L'un n'empêche pas l'autre (Windows installé via BootCamp peut être virtualisé par VLWare Fusion ou Parallel Desktop) et les usages sont différents. 
Si tu as besoin que Windows dispose de toute la puissance du Mac, il est indispensable de démarrer via BootCamp au lieu d'avoir 2 OS qui tournent en parallèle. 
D'autre part certains logiciels ne fonctionnent pas si Windows est virtualisé. C'est le cas au exemple de Catia de Dassault System, dont le système de protection a besoin d'accéder directement au hardware sans intermédiaire (comme c'est le cas en virtualistion).


----------



## furiet (3 Mars 2018)

moderno31 a dit:


> Pitié, finissons avec Boot Camp et des forum interminables
> VMWare Fusion fonctionne très bien et en parfaite fusion avec le mac.


Je l'ai installé mais j'ai un problème pace que je n'ai pas spsécifié de disque de boot ...??


----------



## r e m y (4 Mars 2018)

Tu as installé quoi? VmWare Fusion?

Ensuite il faut que tu installes Windows pour que VMWare ait quelque chose à faire tourner...
Windows tu l'installes 
- soit via BootCamp (et VMWare saura l'utiliser), 
- soit directement comme nouvelle machine virtuelle de VMWare (mais tu ne pourras alors utiliser Windows que via VMWare donc en parallèle de macOS, ce qui se sentira sur les performances). 

Si cette 2ème solution te convient quand même, dans VMWare, choisis de créer une nouvelle machine virtuelle et suis les indications du logiciel. (Il doit savoir la créer en partant de ton fichier ISO)

Nota: tu auras toujours besoin d'un numéro de licence valide pour activer Windows.


----------



## Locke (4 Mars 2018)

Avec un MBP de 2009, on peut utiliser un fichier .iso pour créer une machine virtuelle avec Parallels Desktop, VMware et VirtualBox et c'est tout. Avec ce modèle de 2009, si on veut utiliser Assistant Boot Camp, il faudra impérativement faire l'installation depuis un DVD de Windows 7 gravé depuis un vrai PC, sorti de là tout autre tentative échouera.


----------



## moderno31 (4 Mars 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Tu as installé quoi? VmWare Fusion?
> 
> Nota: tu auras toujours besoin d'un numéro de licence valide pour activer Windows.


Lol, cette thématique fait toujours débat.... A tous, je vous rassure, j'ai acheté mes licences windows XP et 7 par exemple...Pour les serveurs, j'ai d'autres moyens tout à fait légaux pour les avoir et les clefs associés.

Je me sers de ces VM que pour des démonstrations. Ça reste éphémère...
Qu'on soit clair, je fais tourner VM Fusion depuis des années, je n'ai aucun problème de lenteur. J'ai 8go.. Les 2 Os fonctionnent très bien ensemble. Justement j'ai besoin des 2 OS en même temps pour mon travail ^^


----------



## Locke (4 Mars 2018)

moderno31 a dit:


> J'ai 8go.. Les 2 Os fonctionnent très bien ensemble


Tu sais que l'un ou l'autre des OS ne pourra pas dépasser 4 Go de mémoire pour son utilisation ? C'est quand même un frein pour avoir une très bonne fluidité.


----------



## r e m y (4 Mars 2018)

moderno31 a dit:


> A tous, je vous rassure, j'ai acheté mes licences windows XP et 7 par exemple...Pour les serveurs, j'ai d'autres moyens tout à fait légaux pour les avoir et les clefs associés.


C'est à Furiet que s'adressait mon alerte car il n'a PAS de numéro de licence et sera donc embêté quelle que soit la façon d'installer Windows, que ce soit via BootCamp ou via VMWare.


----------



## furiet (4 Mars 2018)

J'ai inséré dans mon lecteur de DVD externe un CD d'installation de Windows XP que j'avais acheté il y a plusieurs années, avec Virtualbox l'installation a bien fonctionné et la machine fonctionne bien.
Pourquoi faut-il laisser le CD dans le lecteur une fois le système installé ?


----------



## Locke (4 Mars 2018)

furiet a dit:


> Pourquoi faut-il laisser le CD dans le lecteur une fois le système installé ?


Ben non, c'est parfaitement inutile, ce n'est pas un jeu. Tu as un message ?


----------



## furiet (5 Mars 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Ben non, c'est parfaitement inutile, ce n'est pas un jeu. Tu as un message ?


Je me suis trompé, je n'avais pas assez attendu, tout marche très bien sans le DVD


----------

